# Humic 12 + Sea-K INSTEAD of RGS?



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

Does anybody mix Humic12 with Sea-K INSTEAD of using RGS? looks like RGS is humic and sea kelp. wondering if this is a way to get more sea kelp in the lawn without needing to buy RGS since i'm already using their Humic 12 product.

Thoughts?


----------



## UncleFoolio (May 14, 2021)

I use the Kelp4Less Humic/Fulvic/Kelp mixture, which, at a 1 lb bag with a 2800 sq ft lawn....that bag will last me 15 years lol.

The answer to your question is- yes, there's no reason why you can't do that. RGS is just a recipe, no different than what you could tweak to make your own.


----------



## lawnphix (Apr 13, 2019)

I use Kelp4Less Summer Survival. It's SOP, Humic, and Sea Kelp (1/3, 1/3, 1/3).


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

Anybody know if rgs has more to it than humic and kelp?


----------



## lawnphix (Apr 13, 2019)

RGS is 6% humic acid, 3% fulvic acid and 3% sea kelp. This means that, since one gallon of RGS weighs 8.7 lbs. (139 ounces by weight), there is approximately 8 oz. of humic acid, and roughly 4 oz. each fulvic acid and sea kelp in each gallon. Breaking down the math even further, you're applying about 6 grams of humic acid and 3 grams each fulvic acid and sea kelp per 1,000 sq. ft.


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

Is there other beneficial stuff that they don't list on the label though?


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

steffen707 said:


> Is there other beneficial stuff that they don't list on the label though?


Probably not. Their label says 6% humic and 3% sea kelp and 91% water.


----------



## NorthernSouth (Jun 11, 2021)

UncleFoolio said:


> I use the Kelp4Less Humic/Fulvic/Kelp mixture, which, at a 1 lb bag with a 2800 sq ft lawn....that bag will last me 15 years lol.





lawnphix said:


> I use Kelp4Less Summer Survival. It's SOP, Humic, and Sea Kelp (1/3, 1/3, 1/3).


Slightly off topic - Any recommendations for other products from Kelp4Less?


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

UncleFoolio said:


> I use the Kelp4Less Humic/Fulvic/Kelp mixture, which, at a 1 lb bag with a 2800 sq ft lawn....that bag will last me 15 years lol.
> 
> The answer to your question is- yes, there's no reason why you can't do that. RGS is just a recipe, no different than what you could tweak to make your own.


I looked at kelp4less. Already doing a bunch of new stuff this year to the lawn, didn't also want to have to mix all my own stuff. Though, it likely won't be that much harder.


ksturfguy said:


> steffen707 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there other beneficial stuff that they don't list on the label though?
> ...


oh, ha, good point. I did the math and if you take a half dose of humic12 (because it has 12% humic)and .1674oz of sea-k, you'll have technically the same humic and sea-k amounts by weight, price came out to within 20cents per 10,000 sf application as just buying a bottle of RGS.


----------

